# Ivory And Storm Have Eggs!



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

Ivory Layed 3 Eggs One Was Cracked So Severe I Had To Toss It But The Other 2 Eggs The One Is Infertile And She Layed One Last Night Or Today And It Has A Pink Ring Already! Yay I Am Excited To Have A Soon To Be White Fuzzy! She Lays About 7 Eggs So I Know I Will Have More


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

congrats on the egg


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks Can't Wait To See What Kind Of Whiteface Baby Cause This Pair May Have Hidden Splits!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Congrats to storm and Ivory on their eggs!


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

I Can't Wait Till It Hatches! Its Due July 2nd


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Awsome! So happy for you. Yay White fuzzy!


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

I know and i have been waiting for white fuzzies i may get some wf pieds and if i do i will keep one!


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Hope you get a WF Pied. I have been informed that I may keep two of the ones that I have hatched now... wich is good, I will get a Cinnamon split WF/Pied hen from Tony and Abby, and a Cinnamon WF split Pearl/Lutino cock from McGee and Ziva (I hope) That will bring me one step closer to breading good Lutinos when I bread one of those two's daughters to one of Ducky and Kates sons. After that I start working on the WF Pieds. Good luck.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww congrats


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

Ivory Layed 2 Eggs Today Not One! Its wield she layed the fertile egg monday or sunday and the 2 today and i was able to tell if the one that was layed monday was fertile yesterday i thought you couldn't tell untill 5 days? The 2 that she layed today are really clear so i think they maybe infertile


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

She has to be sitting on the egg for a good 5 days before you can tell if it is fertile.


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

She Barely Leaves The Box So I Know That She Sits Well


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

wow 2 in one day?
congrats


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

2 wow lol congrats


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

Yea I Was Shocked I Looked In The Box At 11pm And Find 4 Eggs So The 2 Were Layed In One Day And The 1 Is Really Pointed At One end


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

I curently have 5 eggs right now she layed 6 but 1 cracked so bad i had to toss it and now have 5 eggs, 1 fertile so far we will see if anymore if only one baby i will keep it!


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

ok 4 out of 5 look fertile not bad considering this is their first clutch! Can't wait to see what kind of whitefaces i get!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww congrats


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

I am getting excited can't wait till they hatch in july hopefully they will be ready by end of august so i can sell them at the last bird show of the year


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

I am not sure if i am handfeeding this clutch or letting the parents feed we will see if i do let them feed they fledge at 4-5 weeks right?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I be scared on feeding mine but i wont have too since they are doing a great job


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

Handfeeding is pretty easy if you start with 3-4 week olds as they are down to 3 feedings a day opposed to 5 feedings a day or more. If a breeder or someone experienced shows you then you would be fine but if the parents are feeding them then there should be no problems just make sure you handle the babies daily or they will be untame!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

lol i be handling them as i want cuddles


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

You have any update photos of the babies?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I shall take some tomorrow as baby 4 will be with us :clap:


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

aww how old are the babies now?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

as from tomorrow 5 days, 4 days, and 2 days


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

aww can't wait to see em!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I keep you posted


----------

